# JC HIGGINS M/N 20-12ga pump need plychoke



## jonesey (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a m/n 20-12ga that was my fathers it is in new like condition, my nephew lost the polychoke while hunting can anyone tell me where i may locate a factory replacement from someone that may have parts tucked away this is a beautiful gun and would be a shame to modify the barrel.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Try Marble Arms Gladstone Michigan. They do have a web site too. they were the MFG of Poly chokes.

 Al


----------



## Trail (Dec 5, 2008)

The Polychoke company is still in business. Located in Fond du Lac, WI. Here's the link:

http://www.poly-choke.com/

Good luck!

Trail


----------

